# Our lazy day was today...



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ying and Yang


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Did Nina push the blanket out if the way? Jake does that all the time.
They are so cute. 
I love the their over her crate. 
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

You have 2 very beautiful girls. They look so happy together.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Did Nina push the blanket out if the way? Jake does that all the time.
> They are so cute.
> I love the their over her crate.
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Yep... She loves the cool!!

The blanket over her crate I love.. It suits her girliness!! And my decor!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The blue blanket was my grandmother's, it was one of the things I got from her when she passed away. All my animals have loved it. It's like the magnet of blankets, they can't resist. Nina is the only one to push it away, though she is on it now!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

vickie said:


> You have 2 very beautiful girls. They look so happy together.


They do love each other! I am very blessed!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Can't decide which one I LOVE the most . . think its the "Spooning" picture!! We have a saying in the South when something is beyond adorable "That is soooo stinking cute!!!"


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

They are both gorgeous...you are definitely very blessed! x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Veterans! Love you all!!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Such a hard life  You can tell how much they love one another, I'm so pleased for you all.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh I love the 2nd picture, it is so adorable


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So So cute, yep, the 2nd my favorite too.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Love the spooning/hugging/belly pic. So adorable how much they love each other. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Estherpatterson (May 15, 2013)

Gorgeous photos, love the one of Lola hugging her wee sister!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Ruth, that photo of your poos cuddling is just amazing .. I love it xxx

Life is good with your girls .. wonderful photos. 

Pleased I popped on here to check out my fave threads xxx


----------

